# Störe umsetzen



## Franneck (22. März 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es für __ Störe auch Temperaturen die man beachten muss?z.b. beim Umsetzen?


----------



## euroknacker (22. März 2007)

*AW:  Störe umsetzen*

Hi Franneck,
kannst du das mal etwas näher definieren?
Generell würde ich schon sehen das die Wassertemperaturen in etwa gleich sind. Egal um was für einen Fisch es sich handelt.


----------



## Franneck (22. März 2007)

*AW:  Störe umsetzen*

Hi,
sind die Temps. noch zu kalt im Teich um  Störe vom Händler in den Teich zusetzen?


----------



## euroknacker (22. März 2007)

*AW:  Störe umsetzen*

Nein, es ei denn die komen aus einem beheitzten Becken. ansonsten würde ich da kein Problem sehen, da Störe ja auch bei kälteren Temperaturen noch relativ aktiv sind.


----------



## JohnnyJumper (23. März 2007)

*AW:  Störe umsetzen*

bei dem wetter würde ich noch warten 
ausser du holst sie von nem züchter der die becken komplett draussen hat

mfg


----------



## Martina und Uwe (24. März 2007)

*AW:  Störe umsetzen*

Guten Morgen Franeck,bei Stören must Du sehr vorsichtig sein.Sie gelten zwar als sehr robuste und wiederstandsfähige Fische,sind aber bei der Wassertemperatur sehr anfällig.Sie verkraften auf einen kurzen zeitraum nur einen Temperaturwechsel von Maximal 2 Grad.

Uwe


----------



## stu_fishing (24. März 2007)

*AW:  Störe umsetzen*

Da muss ich leider wiedersprechen- beim Wechsel von wärmeren in kälteres Wasser überstehen sie auch größere Temperatursprünge mit Leichtigkeit- sie werden zwar kurzzeitig sehr inaktiv aber nach 4-5 Stunden schwimmen sie schon wieder munter...die Erfahrung haben wir auch in der Fischzucht gemacht!

aber schonender ist klarerweise immer noch langsames umsetzen!

lg thomas


----------

